# Doncaster 18th Sept....



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Who's going to Donny? What u taking? or what you looking for?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We're definitely going- can't wait!!- we will be taking a few leos that we have been holding for people and we are collecting 11 more, some I've been waiting weeks to see, I'm so excited :mf_dribble:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be there. Bringing a couple of Tok's for people to collect but other than that just having a browse : )


----------



## skweeb (Jan 21, 2010)

Im going, Looking for a ghost/Hypo Royal.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll be going, i'll be working on the Blue Lizard Reptiles stand again but should hopefully get a quick look around, looking to pickup some books for my collection .


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be there nothing planned as of yet but we'll see.


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Im gettin bit excited, not planning on buying anything, spent enough on reptiles this month but looking forward to having a look at what is about :2thumb:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I will be there. It's my first show selling leos. Please come and say hello.

Phil

Cambridge gecko


----------



## Hector1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm hopefully going, do i need to buy i ticket before hand or on the day?? Also how much is it?? 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

on the door mate, £5 if your a non member, i shall be buying if something takes my fancy


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> I will be there. It's my first show selling leos. Please come and say hello.
> 
> Phil
> 
> Cambridge gecko


Its our first time attending a show too, we will defo pop over and say hello :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I have nothing to get from a uk show just now as my new geckos are coming from hamm. So i wont be going and my first show will probs be next year june donny or kempton next august.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going again and will be taking livefood cultures (numerous springtail and woodlice species, bean and grain weevils, fruit flies, whiteworm, vinegar eels and a small number of milkweed bug cultures), vivarium plants, water conditioners for tadpoles and blackwater fish (indian almond leaves, indian almond blackwater extract, indian almond teabags) and some other vivarium decorations.
Unfortunately due to the show rules I can't sell frogs or tadpoles but will be at the Frog Day next month as well.


----------



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

Im looking for a monitor lizard


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

minniemax said:


> Im looking for a monitor lizard


 
any particular monitor?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

berksmike said:


> I'm going again and will be taking livefood cultures (numerous springtail and woodlice species, bean and grain weevils, fruit flies, whiteworm, vinegar eels and a small number of milkweed bug cultures), vivarium plants, water conditioners for tadpoles and blackwater fish (indian almond leaves, indian almond blackwater extract, indian almond teabags) and some other vivarium decorations.
> Unfortunately due to the show rules I can't sell frogs or tadpoles but will be at the Frog Day next month as well.


That looks interesting , may be interested in the woodlice , got some tropical springtails in the viv atm , but think it needs a little extra .

See you there probably 

Can I ask why you can't sell frogs , there were plenty at the last show iirc .


----------



## Hector1 (Aug 15, 2011)

chris_wade said:


> on the door mate, £5 if your a non member, i shall be buying if something takes my fancy


Thanks Chris :notworthy:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Nodders said:


> That looks interesting , may be interested in the woodlice , got some tropical springtails in the viv atm , but think it needs a little extra .
> 
> See you there probably
> 
> Can I ask why you can't sell frogs , there were plenty at the last show iirc .


Have been told that to comply with the rules you can either sell livestock or dry goods/livefood but not both


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

berksmike said:


> Have been told that to comply with the rules you can either sell livestock or dry goods/livefood but not both


 
who makes these rules and why? is it true businesses cant sell live animals too i.e shops?


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

beardies or 2 be nosy chameleons but def on look out for a uromastyx


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> who makes these rules and why? is it true businesses cant sell live animals too i.e shops?


Yes, people with petshop licences cannot sell livestock etc., otherwise it could not be described as a hobby 'breeders meeting' to sell of our surplus to hobby requirements stock. Same reasons as animals cannot be sold on market stalls or car boot sales etc. In order to protect our hobby we need to comply with this. : victory:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

chris_wade said:


> who makes these rules and why? is it true businesses cant sell live animals too i.e shops?


 Yep its true shops cant sell livestock, although i have seen some do it, despite it being illegal, dont need to give the anti's anything else.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

I am looking forward to going again - I am after some natural looking decor for my fireskinks, a nice bit of cork and a plant or 2. Also hoping to grab another bargain bulk bag of locusts, everyone was scoffing them for a month last time and a few more dubias nymphs for the colony I'm setting up.

No livestock on the agenda this time unless we see a nice male normal skunk stripe fatty then I don't think I'll be able to stop my hubby buying it :bash:.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Coast to Coast Exotics will be there again, in the same place as last time - rear right hand corner. We will have lots of special deals again on heaters, lights, water bowls, branches, vivaria, thermostats etc etc! Last time we were incredibly busy, so from that I presume we were offering very good deals! Pm me if you require anything taking!


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

We are going , and will have a table.

not really after anything myself but you never know something may catch my eye.


Paul.


----------



## robmacca (Jun 14, 2011)

Will anybody be taking any day geckos, preferably neon, to the show? Im after a pair. If not does anyone know where the best place to get them would be?

Silly question, but can anyone confirm that this show is on Sunday the 18th Sept? I read online that it was the 24th Sept, thats all 

Ta,
Rob.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

robmacca said:


> Will anybody be taking any day geckos, preferably neon, to the show? Im after a pair. If not does anyone know where the best place to get them would be?
> 
> Silly question, but can anyone confirm that this show is on Sunday the 18th Sept? I read online that it was the 24th Sept, thats all
> 
> ...


Try contacting suez on here : victory:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

what time do people advise getting there on sunday?i havn't got a ticket so will be just turning up and although i know some of the rarer animals will sell early this is my 1st meeting so just want a general feeling of reptile shows...so what time would you advise arriving?cheers


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

its my first show and setting off about half 8 in the morning


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

See you all there :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

GUTTED im not going, to all who is - have an amazing day!!


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm going to have a browse round not buying anything unless it's a female aroura, not setting off early tho propably have a hang over


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

haha pants hungover will not be gd with the heat in the main hall from the tanks lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ill be there.  all come say hey


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We will be there again with our stand and 4 tables!! Lots of dry goods and equipment all at bargain one off show prices!! We were incredibley busy a;; day in July and expect to be again! Come and say hi!!


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Doncaster 18th September*

Hi, I am travelling up in the morning and hoping to find some Tarantulas for sale in addition to some cornsnakes and Beardies.:2thumb:


----------



## lee6385 (Sep 17, 2011)

My good friend t man will be taking me and i cant wait


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

am looking for either beardies or uromastyx

maybe salamanders too

anyone know any breeders that are taking some????


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Just going to see if anything catchs my fancy ;-)


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

gex20 said:


> am looking for either beardies or uromastyx
> 
> maybe salamanders too
> 
> anyone know any breeders that are taking some????


 'Where Dragons Dwell' and loads of other beardie breeders were there in July.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Sitting in a Holiday inn Express just now having a pint with my dad, really excited for tomorrow lol. Going to be looking for ackies,hoggies and frillies feel free to PM if you want to sort anything out before or after the show. Will without a doubt see a few of each inside but felt it was worth mentioning.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Come on then guys get some pics up of yaself quickly so we know who you all are to say hey too.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Due to set off in about 20 minutes.
Stopping at Little Chef for breakfast.
Got a lot of stuff I'm looking for this year. 
Looking forward to seeing people there.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Ill be setting off in about 30 mins. picking a few people up on the way. see you all there.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Morning everyone, if you want to say hi I'm speccy, and walking about with a black shirt on andwearing a black pair of those joggy trousers things. Also the Scottish accent will be a dead give away lol.

Could try post a pic up but really cant be arsed :mrgreen:.


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

hi all juyst got up time for a quick drink shower then setting off rather be too early than stood queing for hours


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Due to set off in about 20 minutes.
> Stopping at Little Chef for breakfast.
> Got a lot of stuff I'm looking for this year.
> Looking forward to seeing people there.


Little chef, more like little thief with their prices :bash:

We had mcdonalds  enroute, about 30mins away. 

People feel free to sat hi I'm the blonde with colour tattoo sleeves behind a table thats how most people notice me :blush:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Got some spare time so here is a pic of my mug first thing in the morning:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

What times show on til,thinking of setting off about 1pm from manchester


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ain't going to make show hangover is too bad


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

ouch i ended up spending so much for not buying an amimals there great though


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i had a cracking time, thought the show was excellent and met some cool people. didnt buy a thing though.


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

was an awesome first show and spent to much lol tho she asked and i said only £100 ;-)


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Great show people, thanks! Was just a flying visit for me though, but still it's been years since I last went, and since I'm very near, I might go to the next one


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

The show was great had a great time talking to loads of different folk down there and checking out all the animals .

Came back with a few animals :whistling2:....


----------

